# Nigerian color question/ Mini Nubian?? ***Pics***



## Blue Dog Farms (May 27, 2012)

What color would you call this doeling? Pics arent great they where sent to me so I could see her leg injury.


----------



## spunkey daisy (May 27, 2012)

I would go with light brown with spots my goat is that color to


----------



## HankTheTank (May 27, 2012)

http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/index.html

The Coat Patterns/ Coat Colors sections may help you.  She's very pretty!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 27, 2012)

Thanks!! Soo Chocolate Chamoisee???


----------



## spunkey daisy (May 27, 2012)

Ya that sound good that is so sad that she broke her leg:'(


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 28, 2012)

There is no chocolate on your doe.  Chocolate dilutes the black portions, so her legs, dorsal stripe, and belly would not be black if she was chocolate.  She is a chamoisee with white (and frosted ears if you want to add that much detail.)


----------



## lilhill (May 28, 2012)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> There is no chocolate on your doe.  Chocolate dilutes the black portions, so her legs, dorsal stripe, and belly would not be black if she was chocolate.  She is a chamoisee with white (and frosted ears if you want to add that much detail.)


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 28, 2012)

Perfect! Thank You!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 1, 2012)

Well shes here, and I think shes a Mini Nubian lol. At 6mnths old shes as big as the full grown Nigerian doe. Her ears are bigger and a little floppy and she has a definate roman nose. Shes also more spazzy than my nigis. Very sweet but will try to jump out of the stall if she left alone. I see now how she broke her leg lol. I will post pics soon to get your in put.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 4, 2012)

Heres some pics. What do you think??


----------

